# 70 Free Palomino/Paints and Arabian Horses need new homes



## Zimpatico

This was just forwarded to me. Sorry, I don't have any additional information, but wanted to pass it along...

Please read below..

Info below - please cross post to help these horses.

Okay, who has room, knowledge, time & money?
I just heard about the Arabs today. Please pass the word, have interested parties contact the person listed below DEBBIE DEANGELO AT(518)461-1928, for horses & copy to or contact me as well. I will attempt to assist coordinating shipping and or fostering by connecting people in our area of Northern New Jersey & surrounding area. I have been told Arabian Rescue Mission is getting involved, but they are overflowing already and reached out to me today to help spread the word to find homes and people willing to help. Anyone receiving this message willing to help ship , foster, or take on a horse for their own please contact me by email [email protected] 
If nothing else, please spread the word to good people and pray for safe landings for these horses during this God forsaken time of year.
Thank You,
Michelle Morville


Please network for these horses.


EMERGENCY!!!!! 
Double L Stable Equine Rescue and Sanctuary (in Argyle, NY) was contacted this weekend about 70 horses (between 2 farms) needing placement. The first 30 are located at a Palomino/Paint breeding farm. They range in age from babies to adult. They are mostly Palominos and Paints. They are free to good homes. 
The second farm is an Arabian breeding farm gone horribly out of control, the Arabians range in age from babies to adult and it is thought there are brood mares on the farm too. The horses are free to good homes. Both farms are having trouble feeding their horses and really want to find homes ASAP. 
Please copy this and send it to all the horsey friends you have. 70 horses is a lot but it can be done. 
For info on the situation please DO NOT CALL THE RESCUE. 
CONTACT DEBBIE DEANGELO AT(518)461-1928. The horse are located about 3 hours from Saratoga. UShip.com is offering some really good deals on horse shipping right now too.


----------



## Crimsonhorse01

There is allot of information that does not fit. Ive read a post that the situation was cared for and a good rescue saying it is not. I have also read that the paints and palominos are for sale not Free.
Quite a fiasco. I trust the Arabian Rescue Mission, If someone is interested they should contact them to get some facts.


----------

